# things that prevent folks from becoming a better turkey hunter



## hawglips (Sep 11, 2013)

I've hunted with a few guys that have been hunting turkeys for a long time, but for whatever reason, just can't seem to become effective at killing turkeys.  One of them hunts hard and often, and is always around turkeys, but always ends up just not quite being able to close the deal, or never really gets in the game with one. 

We've talked about what makes folks better, but what are some bad habits and approaches that hold folks back?


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 11, 2013)

Watching the outdoor channel & thinking it like that.


----------



## swalker1517 (Sep 11, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Watching the outdoor channel & thinking it like that.



This. And buying every new trinket that comes out. Check their vest and you'll probably find a squealing hen.


----------



## MKW (Sep 11, 2013)

The hold-back for most that I know is giving turkeys too much credit. Believing in terms like "call shy", "henned-up", "smart turkey", and "unkillable" holds many hunters back. If you think negative, you get negative results.

Mike


----------



## Offroadtek (Sep 11, 2013)

Over calling. In addition to what MKW said.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 11, 2013)

Lack of heart and desire I think is number one. A lot of people just go to go.

Good calling, can make a difference. I haven't met a serious turkey killer yet that didn't sound at least decent on a call, in fact most sound like a turkey on more than one type of turkey call.

Never learning how to truly kill turkeys. Waiting in a blind with decoys can be effective, but sitting in one spot all day waiting on a bird is not the most effective way to kill one. 

Not willing to learn from others will hold you back as much as anything. I'm still in my early years of turkey hunting and know very little, I am sponge when in the woods with more experienced hunters.


----------



## Brad (Sep 11, 2013)

This should be an interesting thread,I look forward to reading the responses. I'm not as consistent as a lot of guys on here but I'm getting there. I think mindset is a huge factor. When I start thinking negatively I just end up going through the motions. There is a big difference in the kind of time that different guys spend in the woods. You've got to be a predator the entire time or you're just going through the motions and you'll never consistently kill turkeys just going through the motions.


----------



## JMB (Sep 11, 2013)

Just calling for the sake of calling and not listening to what a gobbler is wanting. Like they said above, over calling, too. King of Spring sure hasn't helped anyone shoot any, that's for sure


----------



## six (Sep 11, 2013)

Several things come to mind, some already mentioned.

Fear.  Some people are afraid to really engage a turkey.  The closer a birds gets to them or they get to a bird the more afraid and timid they become. 

Lack of understanding calling.  Not so much quality, but what certain calls mean in different situations.  I've heard excellent calling combined with poor call choice.

Not paying attention.  I've heard turkeys walking, drumming etc. long before other people realized birds were close.  Some don't realize it until they get a visual.  

Trying to force the issue instead of letting it unfold.  I 've been with folks and everythings going as planned.  But instead of letting the hunt run it's course they wan't to take short cuts to kill the bird sooner.  Usually that don't work out so well.

I could go on and on, but thats a few that I see a lot of.


----------



## Mark K (Sep 11, 2013)

Not listening to advice!! It's ok not to know everything when it comes to turkeys! I'm still a wannabe and I'm still learning and listening to everything put out there. Not everything will work but if you'll become a sponge when the experienced are talking you'll up your odds!!


----------



## ALLBEEF (Sep 11, 2013)

Too much movement!! This is a killer for a lot of guys I have been with. Sit down and be still!! No swatting skeeters, moving your head to see whats coming in behind you, rubbing your nose, or blinking!


----------



## David Parker (Sep 11, 2013)

Listening to iphone and browsing GON website.  Playing Tetris.


----------



## XIronheadX (Sep 11, 2013)

The less you call and the longer you relax, the more effective you'll become for the most part.


----------



## GLS (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree with the movement issue.  Swatting mosquitoes, turning head to look in another direction, restlessness...  I've hunted ONCE with hunters who couldn't sit still.  They assume that since they can't see the bird; it can't see them.


----------



## ryanwhit (Sep 11, 2013)

Heading to the truck when things aren't going your way.

In turkey hunting luck can change in an instant.


----------



## Ground hunter (Sep 11, 2013)

I love the idea behind this thread.  Can't wait to see suggestions I've never thought of.  
One thing I'm sure of that hinders people is if they are unwilling to learn new things or try them when they learn new things.  Another thing is patients kills alot of turkeys.  Maybe more than it gets credit for.

Looking forward to see how this thread progresses.  Hopefully it want turn into a peeing competition.


----------



## Brad (Sep 11, 2013)

In my opinion there is a difference between being a good hunter and being a successful hunter. That being said I think a lot of these crutches that are out now hinder guys from being a good turkey hunter. They may have success but they are not learning anything about turkey hunting. Take the crutches away and they wouldn't have a clue how to kill a gobbler.


----------



## Killdee (Sep 11, 2013)

They dont have a Cox trumpet... Sorry TDH, couldnt help myself. 

Afraid to call
Dont learn from their last encounters
Dont listen to savvy hunters advice
Dont stay in the woods past 9-10, leave to go eat then get lazy and go home or fishing.
Dont know enough about the lay of the land and set up with barriers between them and the Tom that he likely wont cross.
Continuing to call when the Tom is coming in resulting in a hung up gobbler.
Uncommitted. Your either going to learn no matter what or how long it takes or quit after a few hunts and go fishing. I rarely fish anymore in the spring and 1 year killed my only Tom at 6 or so pm on the last day of season.


----------



## Covehnter (Sep 11, 2013)

lack of desire


----------



## gregg (Sep 11, 2013)

Okay, we know that too much calling can doom a turkey hunter many times.......BUT, how about not knowing when to call more, there are plenty of times when aggressive calling works wonders, even on public land.


----------



## Fuller (Sep 11, 2013)

Wives


----------



## Ground hunter (Sep 11, 2013)

Fuller said:


> Wives


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 11, 2013)

my problem has always been that if they aint gobbling I get bored silly.  For some reason I can sit on stand for 12 hours and not see a deer and be content but give me 30 minutes of blind calling or running and gunning and I start thinking about waffle house

but I still chase em every year for whatever reason


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 11, 2013)

Lack of patience, calling waaaay to much, and speaking the wrong language. Here's some examples of each. How many times have you heard this? " I hadn't heard him gobble in 20 minutes so I stood up and he was 30 yards in front of me".
How about this? " I purred, putted, clucked, and cackled for 15 minutes and he just walked away".
Finally, it's been my experience that hens just putt and cluck most of the time.
I'm no expert or on some prostaff somewhere. This just has been my experience.


----------



## one hogman (Sep 11, 2013)

No Proper scouting,NOT,  Hunting where the Birds Are, too much calling and lack of patience, not Knowing how and when to shoot , and only hunting in the morning


----------



## icdedturkes (Sep 11, 2013)

one hogman said:


> No Proper scouting,NOT,  Hunting where the Birds Are, too much calling and lack of patience,



Too me a "turkey killer" can get it done in foreign lands where he cannot scout, does not know where the birds are and patience is gonna kill him.. Basically all he has is a call and his interpretation of how the birds reaction to said calling and finds away to get it done regardless of what the birds are doing and said terrain.. 

If you have time to scout and pattern turkeys it can make you a "turkey killer" but being able to take your knowledge of the bird its language and branch out onto unfamilar terrain ups the ante..


----------



## icdedturkes (Sep 11, 2013)

six said:


> Lack of understanding calling.  Not so much quality, but what certain calls mean in different situations.  I've heard excellent calling combined with poor call choice.



I will agree with this 

I think alot of folks call to turkeys and do not communicate.. Whether vocal or visual calling should be based off his reaction... Its a conversation between u and said gobbler.. 

I cannot count the number of folks I have hunted with who have a routine... Each time they call its 3 clucks before 4 yelps, when he is inside 100 yards its cluck and purr time. etc


----------



## hawglips (Sep 12, 2013)

Here are a few more, in no particular order:

Commercialization of the sport - folks selling decoys, calls, blinds and other equipment put that in all their videos, which lead guys to assume that's the way it's supposed to be done, and they never recover from it.

Cliches - there are so many out there that mislead hunters and hold them back; i.e., henned up turkeys, make the boss hen mad, fields, can't call one up hill, don't call to a roosted bird, etc

Trying to predict and project human thinking rather than reacting to reality - for example, I've seen guys insist on going to set up on a field when they hear a gobbling turkey, because they think he's going to go there, instead of setting up on the bird as is

thinking like a deer hunter - turkeys aren't deer, but some guys act like they are

field attraction - some guys seem to be drawn to setting up on a field; they see turkeys in the field, and then think that's where they always are


----------



## strutnrut (Sep 12, 2013)

TO MUCH TV
there a many of hunters (more like killers)  that think because they seen it on TV that it must be the proper way to hunt.  

someone said 9:00 hunters. MAN I like them kind of hunters. Go home get out of my way. By the way most turkeys are killed with 50 yards of the truck. I swear.>>> i READ IT ON THE INTERNET


----------



## Timber1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Poor setups, movement, not being ready to shoot, movement, getting to close, movement, not getting close enough, movement.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 12, 2013)

MKW said:


> The hold-back for most that I know is giving turkeys too much credit. Believing in terms like "call shy", "henned-up", "smart turkey", and "unkillable" holds many hunters back. If you think negative, you get negative results.
> 
> Mike





Offroadtek said:


> Over calling. In addition to what MKW said.





ALLBEEF said:


> Too much movement!! This is a killer for a lot of guys I have been with. Sit down and be still!! No swatting skeeters, moving your head to see whats coming in behind you, rubbing your nose, or blinking!



Yep.


----------



## sman (Sep 12, 2013)

Yelp yelp yelp yelp yelp yelp cutt cutt yelpyelp....GOBBLE! YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP...GOBBLE. YELP YELP YELP YELP CLUCK CLUCK CUTT CUTT YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP YELP.

I don't understand what happened. He was gobbling his head off.


----------



## MossyOak92 (Sep 12, 2013)

Knowing the best time to be in the woods... The best time to be in the woods is Any time you can get there. Don't be scared to hunt them in the afternoon... If you can get them to gobble in the afternoon good chance they will come to you if you play your cards right.


----------



## M Sharpe (Sep 13, 2013)

Not being in the woods, not knowing when to call, calling too much,  not calling enough and he loses intererest, sounding like a bull in a china shop while moving through the woods, failing to get farther than 100 yds off the road, and not knowing what to say to a gobbler, trying to get too close to a gobbler, letting one gobbbler get under your skin while there are others wanting to die. Just to name a few.


----------



## GLS (Sep 13, 2013)

Inability to recognize an optimum set-up location.  The best turkey hunter I know considers canopy and tree types to determine where the open lanes most likely will be.  Approaching a bird in the tree--too close or not close enough--violations of the Goldilock's principle.  Learning to use screens of other trees, bushes or terrain to conceal the approach to the bird in the tree is an acquired skill that some never learn.  Not trusting the uncanny ability of a turkey to hear and pinpoint calling which leads to calling louder and more than necessary.


----------



## hawglips (Sep 13, 2013)

Many a turkey got away because the hunter blew the shot - either he didn't get into a good position to take it, or his poor preparation for it resulted in a miss.  That's one of those little details that a new hunter often learns about the hard way.  And some never seem to learn it...


----------



## icdedturkes (Sep 13, 2013)

GLS said:


> Inability to recognize an optimum set-up location.



Thats something D Gulvas coined "visualization". The ability to strike a bird stay or move to a location where subliminally you visualize the bird coming up this deer trail, popping his head over that lil hill etc Anticipating where he will and will not come to and if he there are obstacles taking them out of the equation. Its learned over numerous successful and un successful encounters with gobblers.. 

Some people grasp it some do not, those that do experience alot less "hung up" birds.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Sep 13, 2013)

Confidence ...Some Folk Have The Skills But Lack The Confidence , Especially When Calling .


----------



## hawglips (Sep 13, 2013)

Lacking proficiency in using multiple types of calls.


----------



## hawglips (Sep 13, 2013)

Not understanding that there is a pecking order in every turkey flock, and how that effects the way turkeys respond to each other and any "new" turkey they hear calling.


----------



## hawglips (Sep 13, 2013)

Not learning how to call quietly.


----------



## dtala (Sep 13, 2013)

underestimating the hearing ability of a gobbler ie: calling too loudly, getting too close for the noise you are making

movement, hands, head, gun whatever.....

lack of patience

lack of shooting ability. When I grew up folks hunted squirrels, dove, rabbits, etc and learned how to SHOOT A SHOTGUN....nowdays some folks start their shotgun training on turkeys and wonder why they can't hit em. Get yer dang head down and learn how to shoot.


----------



## hawglips (Sep 13, 2013)

Never developing a killer instinct.


----------



## turk2di (Sep 15, 2013)

Lack of Patience.......


----------



## buckeroo (Oct 5, 2013)

Lots of great tips. I am a newbie, but did kill two birds last year and put a buddy on a bird that he killed. I leaned so much last year in my first year that I am already trying to recall and replay my mistakes in my mind so I can remember not to make them next year.

I missed the first two birds I shot at. Take careful aim and know your gun. Turkey shooting isnt like instinct shooting Quail and such.

Oh yeah....My perception of turkey hunting is pretty well uninfluenced by any kind of outside sources besides this place. I read lots of stuff here, but mainly tried to go with, dont overcall, be patient and stay still. Last year being my first year and all, I went to where I saw birds in the fall while bear hunting the National Forest. Low and behold they were there in the spring. (After reading that wasnt supposed to be the case, right?) These were woods turkeys that I hunted, so no fields anywhere around. 

I "deer hunted" the birds I killed. These birds would not hear to being "located" at dawn or gobble from the roost or gobble at all...PERIOD. I knew pretty well the general location of their roost, but never actually went looking for it. I got on the sign and waited it out. I saw birds each time. I missed my first two and killed my next two. 

I called sparingly, best I knew how and waited. Run and gun wasnt an option on these silent birds. I wonder if this year they will make more noise?


----------



## hambone76 (Oct 5, 2013)

Not having the gun propped on their knee while set up. People get too comfortable in their setup and let the gun lay beside them or across their lap, etc. Keep the gun up on your knee and get it aimed toward the bird as soon as you see him because he can sure see you. Once he gets closer put the sights on his head. Don't wait until he is at 20 yards to make your final adjustments. Once a bird gets in tight he can catch you moving your head or the gun. 
Lastly, as mentioned once before,get your cheek down tight on the stock so that you are looking straight down the rib or barrel. If you don't you will most likely end up shooting over the birds head due to mis-alignment. (I've done this!) If you have done this once or twice before, buy a set of rifle-style sights. I put a fiber optic sight set on my gun and it has helped remedy that problem for me.


----------



## goblr77 (Oct 14, 2013)

-Not being where a gobbler wants to go.
-Poor woodsmanship…walking loud, being easily seen, bad setups, etc.
-Not being able to read a gobbler.
-Overcalling, undercalling, or just plain bad calling.
-Lack of patience.
-Improper use of decoys.
-Poor marksmanship.
-Just overall lack of killer instinct...can't make it happen when the opportunity is there.


----------



## Ed Smith (Oct 14, 2013)

Over calling and covering way to much ground. Just because then quit gobbling doesn't mean they quit coming.


----------



## Timber1 (Nov 5, 2013)

XXX chokes, Magnum loads, HTL shot.


----------



## Gadget (Nov 5, 2013)

Timber1 said:


> XXX chokes, Magnum loads, HTL shot.



My hand loaded # 7 1/2 lead 20ga loads work for me


----------



## Timber1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Gadget said:


> My hand loaded # 7 1/2 lead 20ga loads work for me



You got so good your working the other way. Thats what happens when you start hanging around the right people.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 8, 2013)

knowing turkey habits and behavior and walking quietly in the woods will get you a long ways.

most folks call too loud and too much. The next time you find yourself in turkeys....say exactly what the other hens say....call for call....note for note...no more ....no less.


----------



## saltysenior (Nov 8, 2013)

them not having a buckeye in their pocket......like many other fishing and hunting situations, luck plays a big part....


----------



## mattech (Nov 9, 2013)

I started Turkey hunting about 7 years ago. I killed my first two turkey's this year along with calling one in for a friend. I am in no way anywhere near a pro. One thing I changed this year was how aggressive I was. In years past if I heard a gobble I would jog/run in that direction and start calling like crazy, I know I bumped alot of birds in years past.. This year I would only walk in the direction and just a little, I would then find a good setup and sit an call just a little. Every time I felt like I needed to call I would tell myself to wait a little longer. One quote I read from Tom Kelly in a field and stream article said. "The day you learn the hen goes to the Gobbler, is the day you start killing turkey's". I stuck ny that quote this year, I made sure that he wanted me more than I wanted him (me being a hen lol.).


----------



## hawglips (Nov 10, 2013)

spurrs and racks said:


> knowing turkey habits and behavior and walking quietly in the woods will get you a long ways.



Preach.



spurrs and racks said:


> most folks call too loud and too much. The next time you find yourself in turkeys....say exactly what the other hens say....call for call....note for note...no more ....no less.



I did that last weekend and ended up calling a heck of a lot more than I normally do.  It was a lot of fun....

Ray Eye encourages folks to call a lot, relatively speaking.  I figure it's probably a matter of how you call more than how much you call.  I think some turkeys get away due to too little calling as well as too much calling.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Nov 10, 2013)

Sound Like A Turkey Not A Human .


----------



## gregg (Nov 12, 2013)

Sleeping in.....


----------



## MKW (Nov 12, 2013)

Too much internet advise and not enough woods-time experience. 

Mike


----------



## Gadget (Nov 13, 2013)

MKW said:


> Too much internet advise and not enough woods-time experience.
> 
> Mike


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Probably going to get all kinds of heck for posting on this thread but just to make it clear, i'm no expert but I do feel like these few things hold me back from being a good turkey hunter:
-being too aggressive when calling.
-being too impatient.
-Listening to the weatherman instead of trusting my gut.
-going into the woods cocky not confident.
-believing all the hype around a new call or decoy.


----------



## Brad (Nov 16, 2013)

BeardsandSpurs said:


> Probably going to get all kinds of heck for posting on this thread but just to make it clear, i'm no expert but I do feel like these few things hold me back from being a good turkey hunter:
> -being too aggressive when calling.
> -being too impatient.
> -Listening to the weatherman instead of trusting my gut.
> ...



Sometimes agressive calling pays off. Patience is sometimes overrated. Don't look at the weather,if the season is in and you're not working or in school just go hunting,turkeys live outside whether its raining,windy or sunny and calm. You have for to have confidence,the turkeys will take care of the cockiness. There is no magic call as far as decoys,they make good fire starters that's about it.


----------



## MOUNTAINZ2 (Jan 4, 2014)

so many think they need decoys and think they need tons of calls. get you a mouth call and your hands to rake the ground like turkeys scratching ground its the best call you can use and as well if you don't hear any gobbling just listen cause toms sometimes will just yelp within the flock


----------



## Garnto88 (Jan 4, 2014)

I see and hear a lot of hunters talking about getting up and moving on a turkey way too quick.  Some think when they don't hear the turkey gobbling every breath he is not coming.  
Another issue with hunters is not hunting with confidence.  You have to hunt like there is a gobbler always within a hundred yards of you.  
The belief that you have to call like the guys on tv shows is a problem.  Patience and knowledge of area you are hunting rank higher than calling when it comes to killing turkeys consistently.


----------



## Brad (Jan 4, 2014)

I completely agree with the confidence aspect. The patience thing for me is 50/50. I think patience is sometimes overrated. The key is being able to read each situation and react accordingly. I used to get a response from a gobbler and then sit there and let him walk away. Now I try to read the situation and won't hesitate to move if I think its necessary. A lot of times its just small moves that convinces the gobbler to commit. Also I don't think you have to call like guys on t.v but good realistic calling will make turkeys do things they wouldn't do otherwise. Of course this is just my opinion based on what I've seen in the woods.


----------



## Garnto88 (Jan 4, 2014)

I almost forgot the biggest mistake I see or hear hunters making is owl hooting or crow calling excessively to make the turkey gobble.  Many turkeys are spooked with this especially later in season.   I do agree that moving on a turkey is fine. Not everyone has the ability to read what the turkey is doing.  I will add that I have had some birds that I thought left my area return to that hen they thought was left behind.  Again all in reading and deciding what the bird wants.   That is the joy of turkey hunting.  Decisions, decisions, decisions.   I have been hunting turkeys for 35 years and I still desire more patience in most situations.


----------



## mauser64 (Jan 4, 2014)

#1 Lack of patients.
#2 Lack of patients.
#3 Lack of knowledge of the terrain.
#4 Lack of patients.


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Jan 4, 2014)

turk2di said:


> Lack of Patience.......



Agreed. Woulda probably killed at least two more this past season had I stayed put for just a few more minutes


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 5, 2014)

How 'bout this one?? 

You are working a bird and he's fairly close. He hasn't said anything in a while, when suddenly you hear a bird gobble 500 yds away. You are convinced your bird is leaving. You try to get ahead of him and flush the bird you were actually on...........


----------



## Brad (Jan 5, 2014)

M Sharpe said:


> How 'bout this one??
> 
> You are working a bird and he's fairly close. He hasn't said anything in a while, when suddenly you hear a bird gobble 500 yds away. You are convinced your bird is leaving. You try to get ahead of him and flush the bird you were actually on...........



Yep,been there done that.


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Jan 5, 2014)

M Sharpe said:


> How 'bout this one??
> 
> You are working a bird and he's fairly close. He hasn't said anything in a while, when suddenly you hear a bird gobble 500 yds away. You are convinced your bird is leaving. You try to get ahead of him and flush the bird you were actually on...........



Yep. Happened to me last year. Didn't kill either of the birds. Was still better than being at the office though


----------



## six (Jan 5, 2014)

People tend to think to much.


----------



## MKW (Jan 5, 2014)

six said:


> People tend to think to much.



Yep...and they think like people instead of thinking like a turkey. 

Mike


----------



## Killdee (Jan 5, 2014)

six said:


> People tend to think to much.



People tend to not think at all as well!!


----------



## six (Jan 5, 2014)

Killdee said:


> People tend to not think at all as well!!



You got that right!


----------



## Garnto88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Amen. I don't know what is worse.  Thinking too much or not thinking at all.  
The main thing to remember about turkeys is they are not on a time clock.  They are on there own time not the hunters.  I love it when I have all day to hunt and can stay with a hard to kill turkey.Many times when you are on limited time you try to make a desperation move and end up spooking the bird when it would be better to slip out and hunt him another day.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 27, 2014)

Over hunting one spot just because you hear him gobble there every morning. If you have a grudge on the one bird hunt him but if you want to school him..hunt him some more.  I usually have several good spots located and do not over pressure them. I also kill over half my birds after 10:00.RC


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 27, 2014)

People lack respect for the bird and it's incredible sight and hearing. You can't go busting through the woods, talking loudly and paying no attention to your surroundings and expect to kill birds consistently. You must hunt cautiously yet still know there is a time to call and a time to shut up. A time to move and a time to sit still. Turkey's will teach you these things if you allow them to.


----------



## blong (Jan 27, 2014)

Locator calls, just let the bird gobble and slip in as close as foliage allows. I hunt with some guys that believe u must keep owling as you close.


----------



## bangbird (Jan 27, 2014)

Arrogance


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 27, 2014)

#1 thing that keeps people from killing turkeys IMO is moving too quickly through the woods. 

There is no telling how many thousands of birds have not been killed because they spooked before the hunter even knew they were there.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 27, 2014)

blong said:


> Locator calls, just let the bird gobble and slip in as close as foliage allows. I hunt with some guys that believe u must keep owling as you close.



I don't know about that one blong, I don't go to the woods without my owl hooter. I killed a gobbler after a heavy rain a few seasons ago. The only gobble I heard from the roost was when he answered my owl hoot. I have no doubt that had I not blown my owl hooter, he would have never gobbled and I'd walked right on past him not knowing he was there. I do agree though that some folks way overdo it!


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Huntinfool;8452400

There is no telling how many thousands of birds have not been killed because they spooked before the hunter even knew they were there.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yep.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 27, 2014)

Lack of drive and desire to be a true woodsman to kill a turkey. I have a friend that is mildly interested in turkey hunting but is pretty lazy. He likes deer hunting and usually ends up in spots I've taken him. Some people just don't have the desire to become a woodsman and put in the work. I love turkey hunting because it's more difficult than lazily sitting on a deer stand or drinking a beer with a piece of chicken liver on a hook. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy fishing and deer hunting as much as anyone...but they're easy. I think people just don't want to put in the time learning the art of turkey calling and learning lessons by getting their butt handed to them by turkeys. Every time I get whooped, I try and analyze what I did wrong and how to adjust. I'm far from being God's gift to turkey hunting, but I feel I have the most essential tools for turkey....Determination, Drive, & Willingness To Adapt and Learn.


----------



## Garnto88 (Jan 27, 2014)

GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> Lack of drive and desire to be a true woodsman to kill a turkey. I have a friend that is mildly interested in turkey hunting but is pretty lazy. He likes deer hunting and usually ends up in spots I've taken him. Some people just don't have the desire to become a woodsman and put in the work. I love turkey hunting because it's more difficult than lazily sitting on a deer stand or drinking a beer with a piece of chicken liver on a hook. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy fishing and deer hunting as much as anyone...but they're easy. I think people just don't want to put in the time learning the art of turkey calling and learning lessons by getting their butt handed to them by turkeys. Every time I get whooped, I try and analyze what I did wrong and how to adjust. I'm far from being God's gift to turkey hunting, but I feel I have the most essential tools for turkey....Determination, Drive, & Willingness To Adapt and Learn.



X2.  Well said.


----------



## smoothie (Jan 27, 2014)

If he answers you he knows where you are so stop calling.Give him a pur or so every twenty/thirty minutes if needed. If a hen finds him first then he will mate with her first (they are the pimps of the woods right'?) but take a nap because he will come back to you. It's even better if you give them the ladies man accent. Have fun with it man. These things make old men feel like teenagers. Keep at it


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 28, 2014)

smoothie said:


> If he answers you he knows where you are so stop calling.Give him a pur or so every twenty/thirty minutes if needed. If a hen finds him first then he will mate with her first (they are the pimps of the woods right'?) but take a nap because he will come back to you. It's even better if you give them the ladies man accent. Have fun with it man. These things make old men feel like teenagers. Keep at it



Sometimes....But....

If I had done this with every gobbling turkey, #1, half the fund would be taken out of it and #2, I'd have killed have as many turkeys


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 28, 2014)

Best Way to Turkey Hunt-with best results-is for the first two weeks do all the stuff mentioned-call-don't call-don't move-move-stay put-walk around-swat mosquito's-don't swat-etc....Then...Around 10:00 AM ride around on your property on your ATV and shoot a really naïve Gobbler standing around in a food plot, on a trail, etc....Follow all the game laws about loaded and unloaded gun, etc...Best overall result !!


----------

